# Anyone using ios7 beta?



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm thinking about installing it since it seems some features in mavericks (iCloud keychain, communication between maps) work with it? Is it stable?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It's mostly stable, but there have been a few unwanted restarts. Mostly, it seems, while pushing the home button mid-animation.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I installed it... Twice actually, but ended up downgrading back to 6.1.4.

On a fresh install it was working fairly good for a 1st beta, though it is definitely still a first beta and I would not recommend using it on your primary device yet. 

However my second install was to test using it with a restored backup... not nearly as smooth as the fresh install, much more laggy and was getting lots of unwanted restarts (not technically full restarts, more resprings). So I decided to revert back as I was on my primary device, which I need to be a little more stable. I'll likely wait till beta 2 to play around with it some more, though it will take some willpower to resist the temptation to reinstall it before then. 

In my mind the MASSIVE changes to iOS were by far the highlight of the WWDC keynote, though the other thread about WWDC was dominated by Mac Pro discussion so I'm not sure how many people agree with me.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Turned off the parallax effect (reduce motion) and the choppiness is reduced significantly. Hopefully everything is working more smoothly by GM. Oh and I'm on a 4S


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

It's been working very well for me. It's the first beta 1 I've installed on my main phone. Couldn't resist. Only a couple of weird quirks have popped up, had one random restart, Siri has been off and on, and I've only really run into glaring issues in various 3rd party apps.


----------



## gacm76 (Sep 22, 2012)

Podcasts are not syncing for me. Had some typing glitches in iMessage that I needed to reboot to fix. Turning Siri on seems backwards to me as a cancel message comes up when you slide it on. Turning keychain on seems strange too. But, it's a beta, need to expect that things aren't working right yet. 

Mail seems to work great. The weather app is really nice. Notifications look good too.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

So I caved to temptation, though in this case 3rd time seems to have been the charm. This time I did it via the update instead of restore process and it seems to be working better in terms of stability, still have intermittent crashes but not as bad as my first 2 installs. There's a lot of really good changes, can't wait to see the final build.


----------



## voyager_rob (Oct 11, 2009)

I installed and did a restore.

Works OK. No major problems.
Some restarts, screen dim problem, headphone controls not working and a few more things.

Generally, I like it so much I'm willing to put up with a few problems.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm actually curious about this. Have never installed a beta and would totally do it in this case. I gather you're not all devs here?? How do I go about this? I back up regularly so I don't feel too worried about the install. Wondering how I would go about a downgrade though...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Downgrade is pretty simple, though it does require doing a fresh install of iOS 6 via DFU mode and then restoring your data from your backup. You can find step by step instructions via google.

As for non-dev use of the beta, it is technically a no-no and a LOT of people here get their panties in a knot whenever that sort of thing is discussed on these boards (torrents, jailbreaking, etc) so I won't go into details, but it is very cheap and easy to do... again Google is your friend.

Personally I see no issue with technically minded end users using the beta, as long as they are aware of the risks and challenges it represents; it WILL be buggy, it WILL crash (a LOT in early betas like this one), and there WILL be apps that don't work with it yet (either partially or at all). 

This is all a result of the main purposes of beta software: 1) Find and fix bugs 2) Allow developers early access to update apps to be compatible with it. That said the more people that are using the software and reporting bugs (along with relevant diagnostic info) the better in terms of getting bugs ironed out.

Just be aware of what you are getting yourself into in terms of bugs, and don't freak out and post bad reviews of your favourite app that refuses to even run... dev's are not allowed to post apps that have been updated for the new OS until much closer to final release. So be prepared to live without incompatible apps until the fall.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I have a dev account, I don't however have a dedicated phone. That's why I was curious.. In looking back, I should have just made this a poll. 

The mods can close this if they want.. I got the answer I was looking for. Thanks  From now on, I'm under NDA.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My coworker has iOS7 on his iPhone 5. Absolutely stunning, I can't wait until it officially comes out.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Aimed at those who are not developers:

PSA: If you're not a developer, don't install developer betas on your iPhone | TUAW - The Unofficial Apple Weblog


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

A few months of spotty buggy iPhone operation are worth it to some people who actually knew what to expect. iOS 7 is pretty good.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Have a dev acct. but hasn't had a spare phone to try it in( rely on mine too much to put up with restarts etc)

But got a 5 now so wonder if I should put it on the 4 I still have for fun.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

groovetube said:


> Have a dev acct. but hasn't had a spare phone to try it in( rely on mine too much to put up with restarts etc)
> 
> But got a 5 now so wonder if I should put it on the 4 I still have for fun.


At this point I'd wait for beta 2 to put it on the 4 to play around with, only because I'd bet it'll be out this week as it's been 2 weeks since beta 1 came out.

I'd be interested to see the performance on a 4... it's still fairly laggy on a 5 so I'm betting it would be even worse on a 4...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Beta 2 is out... and fixes much.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm installing the second beta now. I've enjoyed the first so far despite some issues.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Also installed and up and running, seems to be a pretty big step forward in terms of stability and responsiveness, for me at least. 

The bug that was most problematic for me seems to have been fixed. Had to do with the multi-tasking, specifically the app switcher in beta 1 could fairly reliably force a re-spring for me, either while force closing apps, or switching between them.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

OMG I heard about this site that lets people register their UDID and get the betas.. I guess good on them for doing it.. they find a loophole, exploiit it as much as you can I guess. Me, I'm happy with paying the developers fee.
I was reading the comments from people on it.. I've never seen so many idiots ever.. "I have iOS 7.. now what do I do?" or "I downloaded Mavericks, and it crashes my machine! WHat a piece of trash"
Am I really that spoiled belonging to a group that actually KNOWS what the meaning of BETA is?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

da innernet. Brings teh stupid quite often unfortunately.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Garry said:


> OMG I heard about this site that lets people register their UDID and get the betas.. I guess good on them for doing it.. they find a loophole, exploiit it as much as you can I guess. Me, I'm happy with paying the developers fee.
> I was reading the comments from people on it.. I've never seen so many idiots ever.. "I have iOS 7.. now what do I do?" or "I downloaded Mavericks, and it crashes my machine! WHat a piece of trash"
> Am I really that spoiled belonging to a group that actually KNOWS what the meaning of BETA is?


This has been going on for quite sometime, since at least the iOS 5 beta cycle (though I'm fairly sure it was around before then, though possibly not as popular). There's actually a fairly large number of sites where you can buy a slot on a developer account for your device's udid. 

As for people not knowing the meaning of BETA... I couldn't agree more, though I largely blame Google and their habit of calling everything beta when initially releasing it... They've gotten better about this in recent years, but how long was gmail in beta for? 

Just today I was showing a few curious co-workers iOS 7, and a couple were curious about how to install it. Even after I emphasized that it's only a beta and NOT ready for primetime a couple of them still seemed to want to try it out themselves... until my phone crashed about 3 seconds later... the timing couldn't have been more perfect to prove my point! LOL


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Can anyone check for me if iOS 7 fixes the issue with taking pictures on the iphone and the orientation it is taken with?

When I take a picture on my iPhone 4 and I happen not to notice what orientation it is in the picture produced is actually upside down. So if the picture is not taken with the home button down or to the right it is screwed up.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never had an orientation issue like that with any version of iOS so I'm not sure if there's anything to fix?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> I've never had an orientation issue like that with any version of iOS so I'm not sure if there's anything to fix?


https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3431867?start=0&tstart=0

i am not alone.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I've only ever had that issue when loading pictures on a windows computer, which I almost never do... as far as I know it has to do with windows (and many other devices/software) ignoring the orientation metadata in the exif data of the photos. While the iPhone (and most other Apple devices/software in my experience at least) uses the exif orientation data to display the photo correctly.

Personally I don't think Apple considers it a bug as they are following the exif metadata spec... so I doubt they've "fixed" it. That said it does lead to compatibility issues with lots of other devices and software that ignores (or worse removes) the exif data... which is a definite pain in the ass for people who use/rely on software that ignores the exif data.

I'll try check it out the next time I have access to a windows machine, but it could be awhile...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

happens on my mac and iPhone as well. This picture was taken with my iPhone 4 and no matter which way I try and look at it on my phone or iPhoto on Mac it won't orient properly.

I just don't remember which way I took the picture because other pictures taken during that time are fine.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is how it looks in iPhoto. Now I would have to be standing horizontal to take that picture the way it is shown.

PS. I don't use my Apple stuff on any Windows computers. I only use Windows for work and the 2 never mingle.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Was this photo taken with the camera pointed downwards toward the ground? It will orient the picture to whatever way the phone was oriented before you pointed the camera downward. That is the only time I've ever had a photo not oriented properly but that was my own fault.

One way to check before taking the photo is to look at the camera icon on the shutter button. The camera icon should be right side up to show you which way the photo will be oriented when the picture is taken.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> Was this photo taken with the camera pointed downwards toward the ground? It will orient the picture to whatever way the phone was oriented before you pointed the camera downward. That is the only time I've ever had a photo not oriented properly but that was my own fault.


I don't remember. But that is the point no matter which way the pic is taken is should orient itself properly. I just tried taking a picture with the home button at the top and no matter how I view it on the phone it looks proper.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

If the camera is pointed to the ground how could the iPhone know which way is up? That is why it uses the last orientation when the phone is pointed to the ground or upwards.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> *If the camera is pointed to the ground how could the iPhone know which way is up?* That is why it uses the last orientation when the phone is pointed to the ground or upwards.


The gyroscope. That is what it is for.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Can't you just rotate the picture in your Photos app? Problem solved.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Can't you just rotate the picture in your Photos app? Problem solved.


lol, yes. I assume you mean iPhoto. But on my phone before I load it into the iPhoto it is not rotated properly and you can't rotate with the Photo app in iOS.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Joker Eh said:


> The gyroscope. That is what it is for.


The gyroscope will tell the iphone that the camera(back of the phone) is pointed toward the ground. It does not know which way you wanted to be "up" when you orient the camera pointing downward. "UP" to the iphone gyroscope would be the front screen of your iphone in this case.

If you have a regular digital camera with auto orientation you will have the same issue. The camera will not know which way to orient the picture if you point the camera downward or upward.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> The gyroscope will tell the iphone that the camera(back of the phone) is pointed toward the ground. It does not know which way you wanted to be "up" when you orient the camera pointing downward. "UP" to the iphone gyroscope would be the front screen of your iphone in this case.
> 
> If you have a regular digital camera with auto orientation you will have the same issue. The camera will not know which way to orient the picture if you point the camera downward or upward.


Well this photo was taken with the home button at the top. No matter how I look at it on my phone it corrects itself. I am trying to replicate the issue. Maybe it is my iPhone 4 that is the problem. The next iPhone can't come fast enough I tell you.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I really think the issue is that the photo you took was pointing down toward the ground. That is the only time that the iPhone or any other camera would have an issue with which direction to orient the photo. You not being able to re-produce the issue leads me to believe that is the case.

_FYI, when viewing a photo on the iPhone you can use two fingers on the photo and rotate your hand to re-orient it..._

EDIT: I guess I was wrong about the FYI. I thought you could do this on the iPhone/iPad since that's how it works in iPhoto for Mac. You can rotate on the phone by tapping "edit" and then the arrow icon in the bottom left.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> I really think the issue is that the photo you took was pointing down toward the ground. That is the only time that the iPhone or any other camera would have an issue with which direction to orient the photo. You not being able to re-produce the issue leads me to believe that is the case.
> 
> *FYI, when viewing a photo on the iPhone you can use two fingers on the photo and rotate your hand to re-orient it...*


Is this device specific? cause I can't do this on my iPhone 4. I am updated to the latest iOS

And I tried this on my iPad 3. and it rotates but it springs back. not really useful for viewing.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> I really think the issue is that the photo you took was pointing down toward the ground. That is the only time that the iPhone or any other camera would have an issue with which direction to orient the photo. You not being able to re-produce the issue leads me to believe that is the case.


Now I think I get what you are describing.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> lol, yes. I assume you mean iPhoto. But on my phone before I load it into the iPhoto it is not rotated properly and you can't rotate with the Photo app in iOS.


Edit, rotate.. not sure what do you mean you can't rotate photos in iOS.. I rotate them all the time!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> I really think the issue is that the photo you took was pointing down toward the ground. That is the only time that the iPhone or any other camera would have an issue with which direction to orient the photo. You not being able to re-produce the issue leads me to believe that is the case.
> 
> _FYI, when viewing a photo on the iPhone you can use two fingers on the photo and rotate your hand to re-orient it..._
> 
> EDIT: I guess I was wrong about the FYI. I thought you could do this on the iPhone/iPad since that's how it works in iPhoto for Mac. *You can rotate on the phone by tapping "edit" and then the arrow icon in the bottom left.*





MacUnited said:


> Edit, rotate.. not sure what do you mean you can't rotate photos in iOS.. I rotate them all the time!


Got it thanks.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Garry said:


> I'm thinking about installing it since it seems some features in mavericks (iCloud keychain, communication between maps) work with it? Is it stable?


I am using IOS 7 and love it. Sure it needs some more work, but when I go on my wife's iPhone 4 with IOS 6 it seems so dated.
I am using iPhone 5 with IOS 7 beta 2
Can't wait for a larger screen, now
Kevkwas


----------



## TunesBud (Jul 9, 2013)

If you're using iOS 7 beta 2, you can try iTunes Radio - a service that will only be available in the US as announced at WWDC 2013. All you need is an US iTunes account.

How to use iTunes Radio outside of the US (only requires a US iTunes account) | 9to5Mac


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

iOS Beta 3 is out now.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Still a little early to tell but first impressions of beta 3, lots of bugs fixed, but my battery life seems to have taken a hit, though I can't really be sure of that with less than a day of usage.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Paul82 said:


> Still a little early to tell but first impressions of beta 3, lots of bugs fixed, but my battery life seems to have taken a hit, though I can't really be sure of that with less than a day of usage.


I haven't noticed any battery life changes (it's been bad in iOS 7 in general) but the OS itself is far more responsive on my iPhone. Still sluggish on my iPad.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Battery is better for me on 3. Also way less buggy.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

jawknee said:


> Battery is better for me on 3. Also way less buggy.


Same here find everything runs better and battery seems better. 👍


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Yesterday my battery was horrible on beta 3 coming from 100% charge. So far today it seems to be the same as it was on beta 2 for me. I'm not sure what happened between yesterday and today to cause such a difference in battery life.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

FYI the latest beta is now available


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Andrew Pratt said:


> FYI the latest beta is now available


Yea I installed it, seems faster so far, thats all I have noticed. Beta 3 was pretty stable except " Find my iPhone" App. Crashed, does in Beta 4 also. :-(
I really like IOS 7


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I really like 7 as well. Feels odd to use iOS6 now.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Andrew Pratt said:


> I really like 7 as well. Feels odd to use iOS6 now.


Since i can't post this on Apples site,maybe you could help me. I notice that sometimes when I get a notice on my locked screen< example WWF, and i swipe it, it will not take to the game. Same as if i get a message in the locked screen, it will not take me to that message. Do you get this? or am i suppose to set something?
Thanks for any info


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

kevkwas said:


> Since i can't post this on Apples site,maybe you could help me. I notice that sometimes when I get a notice on my locked screen< example WWF, and i swipe it, it will not take to the game. Same as if i get a message in the locked screen, it will not take me to that message. Do you get this? or am i suppose to set something?
> Thanks for any info


Why can't you post it on apples site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

NDA prevent people from discussing the beta's. PM me


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Andrew Pratt said:


> NDA prevent people from discussing the beta's. PM me


well when i go on there it keeps saying "Be back soon"?


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

No, but I wanna try it since I read a news about the beta's fingerprint recognition shared by Enolsoft on twitter. But in fact, there is a fingerprint scanner, it won’t be in any device other than the new iPhone. The existing phones don’t have the hardware component...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Beta 6 came out last night, it's a tiny update, and the build number is very close to beta 5 seems to only be a small bug fix release... That said I'd bet development is wrapping up, and that the rumoured sept 10 iPhone announcement date is legit. Probably only 1 (or none) more beta before the gm seed is released to devs.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you guys know if you have to install the betas in chronological order? I installed the first, and updated over-the-air to 2nd and 3rd betas. I was out of the country for a couple weeks and wasn't able to upgrade. When I try to upgrade over-the-air, my iPhone says my software is up to date (which it isn't!).

I should note I do not have a dev account and installed ios7 using a method mentioned earlier in the thread. If people are uncomfortable talking about/helping with this, I understand.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

titans88 said:


> Do you guys know if you have to install the betas in chronological order? I installed the first, and updated over-the-air to 2nd and 3rd betas. I was out of the country for a couple weeks and wasn't able to upgrade. When I try to upgrade over-the-air, my iPhone says my software is up to date (which it isn't!).
> 
> I should note I do not have a dev account and installed ios7 using a method mentioned earlier in the thread. If people are uncomfortable talking about/helping with this, I understand.


I don't have a definite answer for your question, but if it won't give you the OTA option then just download the full iOS7b6 image and install it through iTunes. You can install it as an update (use Option-Update then select the downloaded file.)


----------

